# Audio clips



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone have any idea where I could find some short audio clips, Halloween related of course. I saw some skeleton clips at Hedstorm but his site is suspended. I was wondering if there was another source, even a pay source would be fine.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

There's lots of clips here - http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Flashkit.com has a lot of royalty-free FX loops. They might have something you need.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.sounddogs.com/ Huge searchable database of sounds.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Sounddogs.com is the best.


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

*GraveCast*

Here's a great hidden gem. A whole site's worth of free halloween and haunted house sound effects. http://www.gravecast.com/


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

You can get lots of Royalty Free background music at Incompetech.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

jaege said:


> Anyone have any idea where I could find some short audio clips, Halloween related of course. I saw some skeleton clips at Hedstorm but his site is suspended. I was wondering if there was another source, even a pay source would be fine.


Looks like his site is back up !


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

www.freesound.org is great.

You need to make an account, but it is, as advertised, free. All the effects are also free to use for any non-profit sort of thing.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I love freesound.org


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Rocky Mountain Terror said:


> Here's a great hidden gem. A whole site's worth of free halloween and haunted house sound effects. http://www.gravecast.com/


Ooh, there are some gems in there!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*2011 Haunt Soundtrack*

Here is my 2011 Haunt Soundtrack. It's ambient mostly with the Macbeth witch's famous "Double, double, toil , and trouble".

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/07/my-2011-haunt-soundtrack.html

Most of the sounds came from the Free Sound Project. the witches came from

http://www.scottbrunell.com/halloween/witches.htm

I put it together in Audacity.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Oops!*

Whoa, sorry folks, I had to mix it at low volume and missed all those terrible cross-fades that should have been made. I thought the campfire would cover that better.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I was looking for atmosphere sounds and found

http://www.hauntaudio.com/catalog/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=35

they make 60 minute long single tracks that are used for haunts to set the scene/mood

i searched for weeks through free after free file and none really came close to the quality i got from that site. i bought the cemetery one for 10 bucks to use this year and i am thrilled with it, it will be set to repeat on my outdoor system


----------

